# 1st Try W/Downunder Template Routing



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

As promised, I put together some skis and a jig/template holder a while back. And finally put it to use. I had been a little confused in that I thought the skis are always used with the jig holder. But I found out from Harry that they're only used when you cant safely support the router on the template itself. 

I decided to steal an idea posted before by both Tom and Harry. It's a simple box lid with rectangular design that has inside radius' on the corners,using a template with all square corners. But I was going to make it a little less simple. I wanted to use one bit,one template,and three guides to create a one piece inlay. Now not having a lot of experience with guides, this took a lot of thinking about offsets. And lots of scratch paper. I settled on a 1/4" bit and 1/2",1",1.5" guides. The 1" guide would leave a 1/4" groove in a piece of walnut. The 1/2",and 1.5" would create two 1/4" grooves on a piece of hard maple. Leaving the one piece inlay that could then be re-sawed of on the bandsaw. I had no idea if the radius' would match, but it seemed like it should, so I went for it.

Well I almost gave up on it when the maple came out of the bandsaw because it did'nt drop right in. But I sat down in my chair with the inlay and some sandpaper. And in about 15 minutes it fit perfect. I've not made a box before but I'll have to now that I have the makings of a lid. In the final pic I wiped it with a damp rag to show the color since its not been finnished.

I would like to say that when you first start to route with your workpiece and template locked down in a jig holder. You immediately sense how safe it is. And can easily see how people with vision impairments can route this way. I want to thank Tom and Harry and everyone else who's tried it,for passing it along.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Great Job Rusty

Now that you have it down ,try the ones below, they are fun to do also..

Just a note Rusty, you can also do it with out making the templates...

http://www.routerforums.com/77758-post19.html


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Routing with Template Guides*

Congratulations Rusty now you know how simple it is you can go on to greater projects.
Tom


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm so pleased with and for you Rusty, I know quite a few members have realised how straightforward the making of most templates is and the control that mounting the router on skis gives. Because I haven't been sworn to silence, I think this is an opportune moment to reveal that an ex member of the forum, non other than Joe Liddon, who was probably the biggest knocker of ski mounting (apart from my buddy Bj, and look at HIM now!) has been in regular touch with me by email and has not only made a ski set-up, but has designed his own version and he is raving about it! Perhaps Rusty's post and Joe's revelation will spur more members to give it a go as well as making female templates.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Great work Rusty, make out real nice.


----------

